# 2010 Madone 4.7 weight?



## kn0bby8 (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone know the weight of a stock 56cm madone 4.7?


----------



## WaCougMBS (Aug 24, 2009)

*well...*

I can't speak for the 56, but my 60 came in at just a hair under 17 pounds before I put a few extras on, if I remember correctly...


----------



## markieta (Nov 2, 2009)

WaCougMBS said:


> I can't speak for the 56, but my 60 came in at just a hair under 17 pounds before I put a few extras on, if I remember correctly...


Size is negligible in weight...
You are talking about .2-.3 lbs


----------



## ekaibab (May 5, 2010)

WaCougMBS said:


> I can't speak for the 56, but my 60 came in at just a hair under 17 pounds before I put a few extras on, if I remember correctly...


Can someone confirm this. About 17lbs for a 2010 Madone 4.7 ?


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

We have a 56cm in the shop. I can weight it if I remember this week.


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

17.29 without reflectors. 17.43 with reflectors. 

I hope this helps. And if you are in the STL area come and buy it from us.


----------



## ekaibab (May 5, 2010)

I wish I could. They are sold out in my area and 2011's wont be in for a couple months.
Thanks, it is lighter than I thought.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

ekaibab said:


> I wish I could. They are sold out in my area and 2011's wont be in for a couple months.
> Thanks, it is lighter than I thought.


It might come in sooner the shop i buy from here in Az just got a bunch of 4.5's and 5.2 madones in! They did not expect them to be this early but they showed up.


----------

